# How Would You Fix the Cavaliers?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Are the Cavs the right team for Byron Scott?

Who would you consider the Cavs core players at this time?

How would you instill a winning culture?

What would you do with the 4th, 24th, 33rd, and 34th picks?

What trades would you make?

How would you approach free agency?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/cleveland.htm


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Are the Cavs the right team for Byron Scott?*

I guess so. No reason to fire him at least.

*Who would you consider the Cavs core players at this time?*

Kyrie Irving.

*How would you instill a winning culture?*

Just draft smart and keep hammering at fundamentals. There isn't anything drastic that needs to be done.

*What would you do with the 4th, 24th, 33rd, and 34th picks?*

4th: MKG or Drummond would be great. Irving is a star in the making, so MKG can just play his game with relatively low expectations. As for Drummond, Cleveland is the best place for him of the teams picking 2-5. There's stability, the basketball end of things isn't a complete mess like those other places, and it's a low pressure situation. If they're both gone I guess it's Beal by default.

24th: Quincy Miller, Jeff Taylor, Fab Melo, and Festus Ezeli would be my wish list. Take a position you didn't fill at 4.

33/34: If any of the players mentioned above slide this far, pounce.

*What trades would you make?*

Shop Varejao.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If they're actually serious about playing Tristan Thompson as a hustle guy they're going to have to get a skilled center with a jumpshot, but that guy's going to be very hard to find. Take Kidd-Gilchrist if he drops to four, otherwise I'd look really hard at Beal, unless they see something in Drummond I don't. Cleveland's also in a weird situation because they've actually done a good job stockpiling picks, so while they have cap room to leverage into additional mid/late first round picks, they'd be in a spot where they'd have too many young guys vying for playing time all at once. That being said, I'd offer to swap Varejao for Elton Brand and the fifteenth pick (Philly's another team who doesn't need any more youth, but could stand to save money) and either package 15 and 24 to move up into the lottery or take advantage of the opportunity to pick whoever drops. Let Jamison go on his merry way, pick up Gibson's option just to hit the salary floor, and avoid committing any sort of long-term money to role players. The summer of 2013 should see the Cavs with another high pick, some young guys with real talent on the roster, and about as much cap space as it's possible to have. Chase Demarcus Cousins or Greg Monroe and dare the Kings or Pistons to match a max, and you might have a very nice young team.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Pau?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> Pau?


No


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

MKG would be a great fit for them, but I doubt he falls that far.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Coach*: Byron Scott is still in his honeymoon period with the Cavs. His players quit on him in New Orleans because they got tired of the same rhetoric over and over. Time will tell with this young team if he has learned from his mistakes.

*Current Roster*: Kyrie Irving is obviously a stud. Tristan Thompson has only shown one elite skill (offensive rebounding) so far. I still think Casspi has a future as a role player in this league. Varejao is a piece that looks a lot better on a contender than he does on this team. 

The Cavs actually only have 5 players under contract (depending on what they chose to do with Daniel Gibson). They have the potential to go a number of ways this offseason.

*Amnesty Clause*: Already used it shrewdly on Baron Davis.

*Possible Trades*: This team needs as many young assets as it can possibly stockpile at this time. I don't think trading the 4th pick is an option for them. I would prefer to see them move Andy and Luke Walton's contract for young players and picks. Here are a couple of realistic scenarios:
Thaddeus Young and the #15 for Anderson Varejao and the #24
Andre Iguodala for Anderson Varejao and Luke Walton
Darko Milicic and the #18 for Anderson Varejao (this move saves Cleveland over $10 mil over the next two years)
*Draft Picks*: Pretty much take the best player on the board with all 4 picks unless that player is a PG. Can't really go wrong with any other choice.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Are the Cavs the right team for Byron Scott?

I think he has done a fine job thus far. No complaints here.

Who would you consider the Cavs core players at this time?

Irving, Thompson, #4

How would you instill a winning culture?

Try and nab an impact player with the draft pick and make progress towards an eventual playoff berth. It may not be next year, but this team isn't that far off if they play their cards right.

What would you do with the 4th, 24th, 33rd, and 34th picks?

Draft the best wing available with the 4th, and just try to fill out the roster with the other three. If they could nab a shooter of the bench and a rotation big that would be huge.

What trades would you make?

It's probably time for Andy V to go. I have no idea what the market for him is at this point though.

How would you approach free agency?

Don't overpay for a quick fix. This team needs to grow and develop together.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm curious what people think of a rebuilding team like the Cavs making an offer to a young big like Jason Thompson to pair with Irving. I still think he has a lot of untapped potential.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Thompson might make a decent hustle guy in the middle, but he's not a building block. If he isn't generating much interest in free agency I'd take a run at him, but I'm generally against paying for supporting cast until your core is in place.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I would not go after him (if I were Cavs management) unless I saw him as a building block. I really like the kid. I think that Kings organization didn't do him any favors. In the right system, I can see him being a 16/10 guy with 54% FG and 70% FT with solid team defense thrown in.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is what Chad Ford says in his latest mock draft:


> The Cavs need a wing and like MKG, Beal and Harrison Barnes. Andre Drummond is also in the mix, but the Cavs don't yet have a comfort level with him. If this comes down to Beal or Barnes, I think Beal will have the slight edge here. But it's not a given. The Cavs have been interested in Barnes for the past year and could decide that his size is what they need.


This is the first time I've seen him waffle from his Harrison Barnes position regarding the Cavs. Is Beal a good fit next to Irving?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Here's a crazy deal that I like for both teams, provided Howard would agree to sign an extension.

Cavs trade: 

C Anderson Varejao
PF Tristan Thompson
SF Luke Walton (expiring contract)
#4 pick
#24 pick

Magic trade: Dwight Howard


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is prime archivist ammunition right here but I'm just going to be honest: I think Kyrie Irving will win an MVP some day. That's hard to predict considering it's a bullshit award, so the better thing to say is that I think Kyrie Irving will be a top 5 player some day.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Are the Cavs the right team for Byron Scott?
He's done nothing wrong

Who would you consider the Cavs core players at this time?
Irving

How would you instill a winning culture?
Get some veteran presences who have been there and done that,

What would you do with the 4th, 24th, 33rd, and 34th picks?
Kidd/Barnes or Beal who ever the Cavs like the most.
24th depends on who is available and FA Melo Jenkins Lamb are my favourites.

What trades would you make?
Thompson and 34 for Josh Smith if possible.
Also Walton Casspi for Prince if Detroit want to get rid of him. 

How would you approach free agency?
Depends on draft picks. But:
Asik Felton would be top of my shopping list.
And another wing if one is available.
COurtney Lee or Grant Hill depending on #4. 

Varejao/Asik?
Smith?
Prince?/Barnes
Lee?
Irving/Felton?

That would be my aim. Plus 24 and 33.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

According to Alex Kennedy, the Cavs have guaranteed that Beal will not fall past them if he doesn't go in the top 3. Is that a good thing?

https://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA/status/214944977573249024


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I can't see the Wizards passing on Beal.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> I can't see the Wizards passing on Beal.


Unless they trade for a SG.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Unless they trade for a SG.


True


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> According to Alex Kennedy, the Cavs have guaranteed that Beal will not fall past them if he doesn't go in the top 3. Is that a good thing?
> 
> https://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA/status/214944977573249024


I don't hate it. I mean, it's not like Barnes or MKG are can't-miss guys, so it's hard for anyone to really kill you for going shooting guard over swingman or Drummond. If Beal's really looked good in their workouts, hopefully they're right.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Lord knows Kyrie could really use a reliable catch-and-shoot guy.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Marcus Thorton. With Irving this might be the one place he can be a team player.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tom said:


> Marcus Thorton. With Irving this might be the one place he can be a team player.


How do you think they could go about acquiring him?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

They are losing a lot of salaries right? Baron Davis?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tom said:


> They are losing a lot of salaries right? Baron Davis?


Thornton is in the first year of a 4 year deal.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I was way off on that one.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

MKG at 4 would probably be the ideal situation, but Beal and Barnes would be good options as well.

With the other picks (24, 33, and 34) I would be looking at guys like Draymond Green, Fab Melo, Jeff Taylor, Tony Wroten, Doron Lamb, Miles Plumlee, John Jenkins, or an international prospect (Festus Ezeli, Evan Fournier). 

As far as free agency, if you are going to pony up for somebody make sure first and foremost that they are a good fit with Irving. He's the franchise, and that needs to be your main focus. If you can nab a young player with some promise long term that would probably be ideal, but other than that I would just get good locker room vets who are at least rotation capable player. Meshing a few of those, with hard working young kids like Kyrie and (ideally) MKG will go a long way. It will be nice to try and get whoever you draft his year some minutes as well. Not just the 4 pick, but they have a great chance to nab a rotation player or two with the late first and two early seconds in this rather deep draft.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So the Cavs got Kelenna Azubuike (who may or may not still be alive) along with *Tyler Zeller* and *Dion Waiters*. I have no idea whether or not to like those moves, yet. Time will tell with Waiters. If Zeller can actually survive in the paint in the NBA, he might not be a bad complimentary piece next to Tristan Thompson.

I would still like to see them get Varejao moved to a contender for some more prospects and future draft picks.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Does signing Brandon Roy do anything positive for this young team?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm really surprised we haven't even heard any rumors about possible Anderson Varejao trade destinations. Does he just not have value or are the Cavs really interested in keeping him around?


----------

